

Security boss calls for end to net anonymity - markbao
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/10/16/kaspersky_rebukes_net_anonymity/

======
jacquesm
I can hardly believe that Kaspersky made such an absolutely unbelievably
stupid statement.

If this quote is on the record and will be verified (which the article author
didn't get) then he's pretty much lost all respect.

In a world where each and every internet access requires identification the
only people that will be anonymous will be the criminals. And everybody else
will have each and every movement tracked.

What a complete rubbish.

~~~
mgenzel
Many people have said similar things before and nothing happened, neither to
the web nor to their reputation. I think it's because it's one of those things
that seems to be a good idea in a certain light, or at least based on good
intentions.

------
tptacek
The CEO of Russia's No. 1 anti-virus package has said
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.

------
cmelbye
I almost thought I was reading an article in The Onion while reading that...

